# Purchase a bike from REI?



## DarlBundren (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, everybody! I've been shopping around, and some of the bikes over at REI have caught my eye. I'd rather support the smaller LBS, but not to the tune of paying hundreds of dollars more for comparable bikes. 

Has anybody purchased a bike from REI? How did that work out for you? 

Do they service in a professional and competent fashion like I'd expect from an LBS? 

And, what can you tell me about the Novara bikes? I'm looking at the Intrepid in particular.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i haven't purchased a bike from rei but shopped there plenty of times  their bikes are decent and priced pretty well- especially with their current sale or the 20% coupon- i think novara is the only brand the 20% works with though.

the rei by me seems to have competent mechanics, but just like any lbs or even performance bike, it all depends on who does the hiring of the bike mechanic. i've been to lbs where the mechanics weren't good at all and then performance was great. it all depends.

i think rei only throws in one from tune up though as some lbs have lifetime tune ups or unlimited within 2 years or something like that.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Their service is ok and generally competent for basic stuff, i'm not sure I'd have them rebuild brakes or shocks. 

I'm skeptical that comparable bikes are 'hundreds more', can you share examples? Novaras will be a little cheaper than comparable frame and components, but, you mostly get what you pay for. For a 10% price difference between a Novara and a Trek/Specialized/etc. with exact same wheels/fork/drive train, I would bet 5% saving due to rei's supply chain and lower marketing cost, the other 5% is frame quality. If the price diffs are greater, look closely at the components and I think you will find the root cause.


----------



## DarlBundren (Apr 23, 2012)

ddprocter said:


> Their service is ok and generally competent for basic stuff, i'm not sure I'd have them rebuild brakes or shocks.
> 
> I'm skeptical that comparable bikes are 'hundreds more', can you share examples? Novaras will be a little cheaper than comparable frame and components, but, you mostly get what you pay for. For a 10% price difference between a Novara and a Trek/Specialized/etc. with exact same wheels/fork/drive train, I would bet 5% saving due to rei's supply chain and lower marketing cost, the other 5% is frame quality. If the price diffs are greater, look closely at the components and I think you will find the root cause.


It seems like the componentry is the same or better on the REI model I'm looking at, the Intrepid.

Specialized Carve Comp: $1350

Frame Specialized M4 aluminum
Fork RockShox XC32, 80mm travel
Rims/Wheels Specialize Carve
Hubs Formula
Spokes 14-gauge stainless-steel
Crankset Shimano Alivio
Chainwheel 44/32/22
Front Derailleur Shimano Alivio
Rear Derailleur Shimano SLX Shadow
Rear Cogs Shimano, 9-speed: 11-34
Shifters Shimano Alivio
Brake Levers Shimano
Brakes Shimano hydraulic disc, 7/6 inch rotors

Cannondale Flash 29'er 3: $1,499

Frame Cannondale Flash 29'er aluminum Si BB30
Fork RockShox Recon Gold, 80mm-travel
Rims/Wheels Maddux DC 3.0
Hubs Formula
Spokes 15g stainless steel
Tires Schwalbe Rapid Rob, 29 x 2.25
Crankset Shimano
Chainwheel 42/32/24
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur Shimano SLX
Rear Cogs SRAM PG-1030, 10-speed: 11-36
Shifters Shimano Deore
Brakes Elixir 1's

Novara Intrepid: Retails at $1,399 regular, on sale for $1,189

Frame: Reynolds 520 steel
Fork: RockShox Recon Gold TK 29, 80mm of travel with lockout
Crank: SRAM S1000 GXP, 38/24
BB: SRAM GXP External Bearing
Shifters: SRAM X7
Front Der: SRAM X7
Rear Der: SRAM X9
Cogs: SRAM PG-1030, 11-36, 10-speed
Shimano BR-M505 hydraulic disc
Shimano BR-M445 disc

The steel frame on the Intrepid appeals to me, too. In retrospect, I probably should have typed I can get what seems to be a better bike at REI than others out there at a comparable price. The Cannondale SL Trail 29er 2 is priced at $1,149 and has a Recon Silver fork and X5 components. The Jamis Dragon 29er Sport is close to the Intrepid bike-wise (steel frame, X7, Manitou Expert Tower fork) but retails for $1,350 or something like that.

Unfortunately, REI's bike shop and the bike itself are not known commodities to me--I've read quite a bit on the others, but there's little out there on the Novara bikes in general.

I am going to ride the finalists in my search, but I was hoping to get some idea as to whether I ought to even consider the REI angle.

Thanks for helping me with this.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

don't quote me, but i _think_ novara and norco frames are one and the same.

Bikes « Norco Bicycles


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I got my first MTB at REI. They're incredibly variable. Depending on where you are, it can be comparable to a little bigger/more commercial LBS or it can be like going to a sporting goods store.

The proportions on the Intrepid look pretty normal to me. Certainly does look like a good deal.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have any experience with REI as there aren't any near me, but my local EMS is a good place. I've spoken to the mechanic and sales guys, and they seem just as good as any LBS in my area. From what I know, REI and EMS are pretty comparable. I'd bet they'd be like an LBS in the hit or miss sense. The way I look at it, it doesn't matter where they work, it's the individual. If the person knows their stuff, they know their stuff. I'm not talking about Walmart/Target/Toys R Us guys who assemble everything in the store.

The main point of my post is that EMS offers a 15% college student discount. REI seems the be their main competition, so I'd imagine they offer it too. EMS doesn't advertise it, their mechanic told me about it when we were discussing prices of bikes. I'm pretty sure the discount applies to sale stuff too. Ask REI if they've got a college discount (or any other that may apply). If you know someone in college, bring them with you when you buy.

EMS doesn't do lifetime tuneups, but that first one after 30 or 60 days is free. REI probably has the same policy.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

Also, just throwing this out there...

Their shouldn't be any shame in buying a bike from a respectable chain. If they've got what you want at a price you want, buy it from them. I'm all about the little guy, as I have several little guys in various lines of business in my family, but if they don't have what you need you shouldn't feel like you've got to buy something from them for the sake of supporting the little guy.

I'm most likely going to buy a Kona Lana'i or Splice from EMS over buying something else from an LBS for this reason. From everything I've ridden thus far, those are my favorite bikes. If an LBS had either one of those I'd go with them if everything else was equal though.


----------



## DarlBundren (Apr 23, 2012)

JR 137 said:


> Also, just throwing this out there...
> 
> Their shouldn't be any shame in buying a bike from a respectable chain. If they've got what you want at a price you want, buy it from them. I'm all about the little guy, as I have several little guys in various lines of business in my family, but if they don't have what you need you shouldn't feel like you've got to buy something from them for the sake of supporting the little guy.
> 
> I'm most likely going to buy a Kona Lana'i or Splice from EMS over buying something else from an LBS for this reason. From everything I've ridden thus far, those are my favorite bikes. If an LBS had either one of those I'd go with them if everything else was equal though.


Good points, JR. I went down there today and as it turns out, the bike I'm most interested in cannot be seen prior to purchase at our REI. Apparently the Novara Intrepid is a new model released only to a few stores, and the closest to me is three or four hours away. I asked the fellow if they'd ever get any in, and he said, "Not this year."

I did ride a Marin Alpine Trail that fit me okay, but the components and fork struck me as being subpar. I may head back down when I get time and check out a couple of others.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

My guess is that you will always be second guessing your purchase if you don't drive the few hours and ride the rei bike. First, I would talk to the local manager - express how serious you are about the purchase. He may bend some rules. Also check their return policy. Probably not the best way to go about it, but you might be able to test it when you pick it up and just return it on the spot if you don't like it.

Until you get into more expensive bikes, frames are about equal in quality across the board. They're built to spec at three asian frame companies. If there was a magic better spec at some price point all the bike companies would use THAT one.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you dont have to buy from a bike shop (i.e. you are capable of wrenching or want to learn how to fix your own bike) take a look at Airborne bicycles. They are selling out of the last model of Goblin but will be releasing a new model in a few months... may be what you are looking for.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

rei bikes are fine. staffing will depend on the store. 

there's a lot of other bikes in that price range. if your going to travel 3-4 hours 1 way to look at a bike. do yourself a favor and look at everything you can.


----------



## NoVA_JB (May 8, 2007)

The key with REI is spend the $20 to become a member, this give you a rebate next spring off of everything you buy there, plus you can return anything for almost any reason for the life of the product. I bought a pair of gloves in 2010 and they started to fall apart last month and they took them back no questions asked. I believe the same would go for bikes.


----------



## divideoverflow (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought my bike from REI. The one I go to has knowledgeable staff, a decent bike shop (they seem to do good work), and I grabbed my bike on the annual member sale, plus the additional 10% back because I'm a member.

But in your price range, I would have got the Goblin from Airborne... couldn't talk the wife into that much. The REI sale brought the price of my Scott Scale Comp down to an acceptable level.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My first 'new' mountain bike after I had been riding for about 8 months was a Novara. It was a good bike. The only issue I really had with it was the fit, but that was just me taking some time to learn what size bike I like to ride.


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

We shopped REI recently while looking for new 29ers. We ended up with two new Giants from a LBS.

The people were very nice at REI and the rebate at year end from REI makes everything close price wise. I just wanted to support the smaller LBS and the Price they gave us on the new bikes along with lifetime tuneups and Free labor was a big difference.


----------



## Ballisticsinc (May 20, 2012)

15% off right now along with the lifetime guarantee. 

Hard to go wrong with all that.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I work at a local bike shop and I work with a few people who have previously worked at REI. I also have applied for jobs at REI, (it did not work out due to my schedule demands) and my conversations with the bike shop guys there led me to believe that they really know and care about what they are doing. REI is the only place I would send people other than a local bike shop. they have good stuff in stock and always seem to have competent bike mechanics in there.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

DarlBundren said:


> I'd rather support the smaller LBS, but not to the tune of paying hundreds of dollars more for comparable bikes.


Funny, I always think I am overpaying when I shop at REI...

If you dont plan on doing your own maintenance I would suggest looking at local bike shops as some offer free maintenance for lfe. Closeout deals are where its at for getting the best price but you'll have to wait until Oct-Nov before that starts happening. Good luck!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The great thing about REI is the return policy. Its 100% no BS. Example, one of the guys I ride with purchased a Marin 29er there last year. Rode it hard for ~6 mos. Fork (RS Dart) starting developing quite a bit of bushing play; he took it back to see about getting it fixed. Rather than fix it, they just gave him his ~$900 back. Really, its a good place to buy things, overall, its over-priced but if you join and wait for the 20% off coupons, it can be a great deal.


----------



## khead (May 27, 2012)

I'm just getting back into biking after several years of being out, and not paying any attention to bike technology.
I picked up a Novara Matador a few weeks ago at the 20% sale. I liked the bike, but there were a few problems I had with it. Mostly the sizing, which seems to be a common issue with these bikes. To get a decent top tube stand over clearance, you need to to get a smaller frame than what is on the label. I wound up getting a small frame despite being a medium guy. I had been wondering about the frame size decision, and the things I was going to have to do to get the bike to fit better, such as a new seat post and steering stem. Also I realized I'd probably pretty quickly advance beyond the fork's abilities.
Anyway, this latest sale came up, and the local store started stocking the Intrepid, which looked like it was much more what I wanted. They let me trade up to with to the Intrepid with no problem. I'm thrilled with it.

Bottom line - If you are at all serious about riding, the Intrepid is the REI bike to get. The steel frame is better than the aluminum (which wasn't bad), and the components are all great. I also switched to the medium frame, and glad I did. Be sure to spend a bit of time test riding different frame sizes.

It's nice to know you have a good return policy to keep you from being stuck with something you might start to realize isn't quite right after purchase.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I just purchased a Scott Aspect Tour 29er from REI and I will say I was VERY impressed with the whole transaction. I ordered it online and had it delivered to a local store. I received emails detailing where the bike was at all times. Then I received a call from the store when it came in. And then a call when it was assembled. The guy there (bob) was very nice and helpful. I would definately purchase from there again.


----------



## TheHarp (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but all REIs and LBSs are different...find one that you're comfortable with. We have 3 REIs within a reasonable distance from our house...each has positives and negatives.


----------



## mbikejunkie (May 31, 2012)

I agree with the above comments, the bikes in REI vary a lot and it might be worth hunting around online for a better deal since some of the bikes seem a bit overpriced.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I haven't bought a full bike there, but I've bought parts from them. One year I used my 20% coupon and my dividend to buy a new wheelset. I also scored big on some rack components at one of their Garage Sales. Their regular prices are a bit higher, but they have enough coupons and sales and other sorts of discounts that if you don't have to have it now (or you think ahead and get something on sale rather than when you have to have it now), you can definitely save.

And that 100% guarantee is a big deal. I've made use of it a couple of times, and I currently have a couple of items that need some attention.

They have a good selection of commuting gear, which I like. No LBS I've shopped at has had a decent selection of commuting gear, so REI is oftentimes the first place I look when I want something for my commute bike.

I've not had dealings with the mechanics from a service standpoint, but they seem to hire knowledgeable folks based on my interactions with them regarding product questions.


----------



## trip221 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd definitely consider REI if they have what you want. Even if the bikes are a little overpriced you get the membership rebate at the end of the year. And as others have said they have the best return policy in the business if anything breaks. The REI by my house doesn't carry anything over mid-level stuff, but for starting out I'd consider them.


----------



## stumpy6 (Jun 2, 2012)

You can definitely get good deals at chain stores. I have worked for Sports Authority before and I can say that chain stores can take a much larger sales price than a LBS. Although Sport Authority does not sell higher end bikes, I know that the costs can be reduced to customers because they will make it up somewhere else in the store as compared to the LBS. I, as a lot of other members, buy products from REI. My first bike that started the craze might as well been a bike from them.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

REI also can order a lot of things. Just because it isn't on the shelf of website doesn't mean they can't get it. I've always had good luck with them. I'm in the camp of people that like to support the lbs and I do when the price is right or they have why I'm looking for. Otherwise it's always REI. Mostly because the return policy. I will pay the extra there to know that something like a tent that I may only use a few times a year can be retuned when the stitching fails 3 years later. The cost of not having to buy a new tent at any price will be way better than saving 10% somewhere else. Bottom line, buy the membership!


----------



## Deanomag (Jun 16, 2012)

Love my Novara Matador except I am having issues with my rear derrailleur. From day one, my X7 rear experienced serious slippage when shifting to harder gears under load. Got fed up with it and upgraded shifters to XO, then still had problem and upgraded rear to XO. Still have issues. Could it be the LBS missing something, or is it true that you need to 'soft pedal' while shifting into harder gears?

Techs tell me that no drivetrain shifts perfectly under load, and that I shouldn't expect smooth shifting under all circumstances. My noob brain says that should't be the case if I have the best equipment.

Bike was brand new from the beginning and built by the LBS. 2012 Novara Matador by REI

Thanks!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The shift cable could be having an impact or your derailleur hanger may be bent. The first is less likely on a new bike and can be upgraded to Jagwire Ripcord or Gore Ride On. LBS should have the guage to check the hanger.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

NoVA_JB said:


> The key with REI is spend the $20 to become a member, this give you a rebate next spring off of everything you buy there, plus you can return anything for almost any reason for the life of the product. I bought a pair of gloves in 2010 and they started to fall apart last month and they took them back no questions asked. I believe the same would go for bikes.


This...... Bought my wifes Cannondale SL3 there in 2011. She rode it for a year and felt it was a little small for her. I felt bad about "getting over" on REI's return policy so I called them....... told me to absolutely bring it back. They gave me 100% cash back on a bike used for a year. We did upgrade to the Flash 29er though, the same day from the same store. Their return policy is unbelievable.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Deanomag said:


> Love my Novara Matador except I am having issues with my rear derrailleur. From day one, my X7 rear experienced serious slippage when shifting to harder gears under load. Got fed up with it and upgraded shifters to XO, then still had problem and upgraded rear to XO. Still have issues. Could it be the LBS missing something, or is it true that you need to 'soft pedal' while shifting into harder gears?
> 
> Techs tell me that no drivetrain shifts perfectly under load, and that I shouldn't expect smooth shifting under all circumstances. My noob brain says that should't be the case if I have the best equipment.
> 
> ...


Although proper technique to perfect shifting, no matter what level the components, you may want to replace the chain (if you haven't already). The KMC that comes on that bike is a POS and even a cheap Sram chain will be a big improvement.


----------



## Deanomag (Jun 16, 2012)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Although proper technique to perfect shifting, no matter what level the components, you may want to replace the chain (if you haven't already). The KMC that comes on that bike is a POS and even a cheap Sram chain will be a big improvement.


I appreciate the input. New to this but excited about moving forward. Hit the local single track a few times and it is a blast . . . the only problem is if I don't plan ahead for a hill, and I get caught slowing way down, the only way I know how to save it is to shift down . . . but when I've done this, more often then not, I have had the crank slip half a rotation and lose all of my momentum. It just seems like a pain in the arse to have to deal with, and why wouldn't my high-ish end drivetrain be capable of saving me in such a basic situation.

Like I said . . . still getting used to being back in the saddle . . . but I'm committed . . . even bought a couple of padded butt tights to help me through the beginning growing pains. Using it as a commuter to work a few times a week too . . .

The guys at REI have been great! Just been frustrated with the shifting issues.


----------



## bombbaram (May 4, 2009)

I bought my first bike at REI a novara ponderossa and was very happy with it. The fork was the only long term issue. I just started riding terrain that was over the level of a 80mm coil fork. Otherwise the bike has held up like a champ and everytime I ride it which is not to often since I upgraded to a fs I am still surprised at how capable a bike it is. Just to add to my endorsement of the REI brand my neighbor owns a bike shop and when I told him I was thinking about selling the bike he told me know way. He said the frame would last forever and the bike was worth putting money into. If the REI brand is what you like go for it you will not be dissapointed. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Deanomag said:


> I appreciate the input. New to this but excited about moving forward. Hit the local single track a few times and it is a blast . . . the only problem is if I don't plan ahead for a hill, and I get caught slowing way down, the only way I know how to save it is to shift down . . . but when I've done this, more often then not, I have had the crank slip half a rotation and lose all of my momentum. It just seems like a pain in the arse to have to deal with, and why wouldn't my high-ish end drivetrain be capable of saving me in such a basic situation.
> 
> Like I said . . . still getting used to being back in the saddle . . . but I'm committed . . . even bought a couple of padded butt tights to help me through the beginning growing pains. Using it as a commuter to work a few times a week too . . .
> 
> The guys at REI have been great! Just been frustrated with the shifting issues.


It's hard to say what's up without having the bike in front of me. I will say that even with stock equipment the rear derailer on the Mats will handle a downshift under a moderate load, when adjusted correctly, your X0 should be noticeably better. I'd have someone check your drivetrain to make sure nothing is out of wack because I would suspect something HAS to be, and make sure they are doing an adequate test ride.

I should also mention that front derailers should never be expected to work under load, you will have to take most of the pressure off the pedals to get a good shift , and that will take practice.


----------



## Deanomag (Jun 16, 2012)

I love my experience with REI. 100% guarantee, shop guys are knowledgeable . . . my question is:

I have a Novara Matador as my first MTB for getting back into the game. Is this a bike to 'build up' with some components that can handle rougher trails, or is it more advantageous to get a bike that is 'built' right from the start. Given how inexpensive my bike was, I could really add a nice wheelset, front fork, and brakes in the near future and have it still come in under retail of many other bikes.

Is it worth it to do something like that?

Thanks guys . . . you all have been awesome!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Not worth it.

Bike companies get a much better deal on components than you do. Absent some special circumstance, it's always more economical to get a bike that ships with the spec you want in the first place. While you can certainly get deals on aftermarket parts, you can also get deals on complete bikes. With the Matador, you could replace the fork, wheels, and brakes to get significant improvements in ride and reliability. I don't know the drivetrain bits as well, I think they'd be okay for their service life. But the fork, wheels and brakes are fairly large-ticket items.

It's always worth getting the bike to fit you and having good contact points. Sometimes that means a new stem, saddle and pedals. New tires make a huge difference too. Looks like that bike ships with racing tires, so probably not a very forgiving way to get back into riding dirt.


----------



## Deanomag (Jun 16, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> With the Matador, you could replace the fork, wheels, and brakes to get significant improvements in ride and reliability. I don't know the drivetrain bits as well, I think they'd be okay for their service life. But the fork, wheels and brakes are fairly large-ticket items


The drivetrain looked pretty sharp. I've seen the drivetrain on $2k bikes: x5 shifters, x7 rear, deore front. I ended up upgrading to xo twist shifters with xo rear because I'm a noob and I thought it was a fun idea. :skep:

I thought upgrading this bike with a few high ticket things would be the best way to go since I've felt the frame (VERY light and seems strong), and between that and the drivetrain, I figured paying the $640 for the bike gave me plenty of room to come in at a great range for a good bike with some nice adds.

XO shifters and XO rear 3x9 cost me $250 installed total = $890 total invested in bike as of now. I figured a capable fork ($200-$500), brakes ($200), and wheels ($500-$1000) all purchased as I go would leave me with a nice bike with under the $2600 range . . .

I haven't seen many high-ish end bikes in that range . . . and of course, I am not sure if the geometry of my Matador frame is something that fits me well, but I can always take the bike back to REI if I am not 100% satisfied with the fit/feel (I already took it back to trade up to the medium frame size for a better overall fit).

Perhaps someone could evaluate my thinking . . . I am so new that getting some perspective could be helpful, and us NOOBS probably think this way a lot . . . buy a dept store bike or cheap thing and upgrade.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Deanomag (Jun 16, 2012)

ghettocop said:


> Their return policy is unbelievable.


YES! Their return policy is unbelievable!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Deanomag said:


> The drivetrain looked pretty sharp. I've seen the drivetrain on $2k bikes: x5 shifters, x7 rear, deore front. I ended up upgrading to xo twist shifters with xo rear because I'm a noob and I thought it was a fun idea. :skep:
> 
> I thought upgrading this bike with a few high ticket things would be the best way to go since I've felt the frame (VERY light and seems strong), and between that and the drivetrain, I figured paying the $640 for the bike gave me plenty of room to come in at a great range for a good bike with some nice adds.
> 
> ...


Since you've already thrown parts at the bike, you've already entered the trap. Now you feel committed to it, and you can't get most of the money you've got in it back out. Unless REI accepts your return anyway. The Scott Scale 29 Elite is one of my "aspirational bikes." Aspirational only because I'm working on my degree right now. It's a $1600 (give or take) bike that has a nice suspension fork and hydraulic discs out of the box and while its wheels won't inspire drooling here on MTBR, Shimano's rear hubs haven't let me down like Formula's cheap ones.

Ask REI if they can order it for you. Test-ride the Scale 29 Expert, should be the same geometry. Have a look at the Cannondale Flash while you're at it. It doesn't come out of the box as well put together, but it at least stocks with hydraulic brakes and a fork that someone would ride on purpose.

If you're going to go to REI and pay retail for things, you may as well take advantage of being at the *R*eturn *E*very *I*tem club.

Or decide that you've already spent your "real" number and ride what you've got. I think that where people get into the trap is when they spend below their means/gear lust.


----------



## Deanomag (Jun 16, 2012)

"If you're going to go to REI and pay retail for things, you may as well take advantage of being at the Return Every Item club"

I can return the bike and keep the components I've purchased, though I did not pay retail for the bike, unless 20% off the msrp is still retail because they probably have that margin built into their pricing.

I can see the value of what you are saying though. Why pay retail for upgrades when I can take advantage of their buying power and reduced pricing on component packages?

I may just stick with what I have and see how my riding habits change and what my needs are as I grow. I have some good components to take with me no matter what I get in the future.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I actually think upgrades are kind of stupid. I'd love it if I could throw a part at my bike and gain another 35 Watts at threshold, or some more handling skill. It doesn't really work that way, though. What I really want from my bikes is that they let my skills and fitness do the whining and moaning.

The problem with a lot of lower-speced bikes is that they really don't. The forks don't track well. The hubs die. The brakes require constant screwing around. You're at least starting in a pricepoint that lets you replace this stuff piecemeal, so that's something. Go to a demo day and try some bikes, see if you're missing anything. At demo days, I've found out that SRAM XX is every bit as good as Shimano SLX  , FS bikes still don't work  , and 29" wheels are pretty cool. Also that I've already got a sufficiently stiff fork, but would still like one with compression or threshold damping and that weight is ridiculously overrated. Anyway, you won't have to take my (or anyone else's) word for stuff anymore once you've got a little saddle time on the other things that are out there.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think that where people get into the trap is when they spend below their gear lust.


im not sure its possible to ever meet gear lust levels for longer than it takes for the next round of gear to lust after starts shipping.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I managed to leave my road bike stock for several years. And everything I've bought for it since then has been pretty much equivalent to what it replaced.

Aside from a couple upgrades right after I bought my MTB, I managed not to get into upgradeitising it until I started racing. Then stuff started dying. Although I have an embarrassingly large collection of MTB tires. Sooner or later, I'll find The One, I know! 

The track bike is almost as it was when I bought it. I cleaned up the tape job on the bars, and have tried a couple different cogs from the handful that came with it.

Excepting fit stuff, contact points, and maybe tires, I really do think it's possible. It's really about what draws you to the sport and what you want from it. And maybe, if you've had time to get tired of worrying about compatibility, and been through a few rounds of things that do exactly the same thing as what they replaced.


----------



## Tso (May 22, 2012)

Well if you buy at REI and you are one of their members and later on something goes wrong with it/ brakes or if you decide you want a new better bake later on, they will fix your bike/ replace it/ or let you return it with no questions asked


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought my cannondale road bike from REI.com, Had to drive two hours to another state to pick it up. The price I got was $150 less than MSRP listed by Cannondale, and I get the 10% rebate in member dividend. So far I have not had any issues that requires me to go back, but their mechanics seems nicer than the ones at LBS.

Had my LBS carry the bike I wanted in my size, I would probably spent the extra money and buy it local. But if I have I wait for special order anyway, I'm not spending extra money just for the sake of supporting local business.

Another good thing about REI is their return policy. You can't return a bike to LBS.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"I figured a capable fork ($200-$500)"

heh heh heh, good luck with that!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can only speak for my local REIs but the bike shop staff is competent at both of the stores in my local area. Some of the sales staff can blow a little smoke but once I start asking real questions they are pretty quick to get a bike shop guy over to me. A friend of mine that rides hard owns a couple of Novara bikes and he wore his out in about a year but he is doing two or three thousand miles a season. His wife which probably rides about a third of his riding has not had a single issue with her bike. Talking with the bike shop staff they target bikes around the 1k mark for enthusiasts but not necessarily hardcore cyclists. If you are not going through your LBS then I think REI is a fine place to purchase a bike.


----------

